# thinking of studding out my pygmy buck



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I am the need for cash due to family illness and I'm thinking of putting my pygmy buck up for stud. He is only 6 months old but he is already trying to fulfill buck duties (on a bred doe) after giving him a good head but he has stopped. I was just wondering what everyone looks for when looking for a stud. I would feel more comfortable with having does here then having him somewhere else as he is my baby and I'm way too protective. Should I have a pen for breeding or should I pasture breed? That's what I do I don't have a lot of land at all. . It's a little over an acre and I can watch everything. I'm out there all the time so I don't see a need for a buck pen. What would be a good price and what other things do I need to think about ahead of time?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I would definitely have a buck pen for breeding. You don't want someone to bring a doe onto your property without knowing it has some disease and spread it to all your other goats. And...you would need to make sure he was quarentined away from your does after a visit to make sure he didn't catch anything. You could ask for a paper trail showing that goats have all been tested, but you never know....they might have a cold or ringworm or something that isn't tracked. And, 6 months is a little young. I know they can breed at that age, but there's no guarantee that he's going to get the job done. For me, if I were paying for buck services I'd want to KNOW that he could and would breed.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

BTW, he looks more like a Nigerian Dwarf than a Pygmy


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

That's one of my biggest worry is a sick goat coming here. Not a lot of people around here test for illnesses. And when I got him I was told he was a pygmy I saw his parents and they looked like pygmies but maybe I'm wrong lol. I'm pretty new so I could be
Lol here is some more pictures to see if anyone else sees something other than a pygmy


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

His coat color and his hair shout Nigerian to me. They are easily mistaken for the other. Here is a picture of my Pygmy buck. He is shaved, but you can see his hair is a lot thicker and he is a lot stockier than your guy. Also, is your guy registered? Might be hard to stud him out if he is not, since Nigerians are pretty common.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

No he's not registered. His hair is fluffy and he isn't stocky just has a big fat belly he is probably a foot tall or a little over.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

He looks like a Nigerian to me  He could be a mix, but based on the pictures you put on here, I would call him Nigerian. 

Anyways, I would set up another pen that is ONLY for breeding, and set it up away from all the other goats with items that are easily cleaned. Have the owners of the doe bring copies of recent test results to prove the doe is disease free. You can have them bring the doe while she is in standing heat, or she can stay for a while and the owners can pay for boarding or bring their own feed, etc. Then I would also make a contract.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I was hoping for him to be pygmy but I geuss my doe will have kinder/ND this year lol I will look into getting a pen built before I advertise.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Do you have any pictures of the parents?


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I do not. The mother looked just like him but brown and the father was the same but different ears. The ends seemed more rounded.


----------

